

Man dupes CIA of $21 million with hoax software - skrish
http://ibnlive.in.com/news/man-dupes-cia-of-21-mn-with-hoax-software/143963-11.html

======
_delirium
More troubling than the $21 million loss is that they did things like
rerouting planes based on such faulty intelligence.

